# Voodooed



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

voodoo shrimp primetime 0 ,gulp shrimp 14. enough said.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

the dirty water plays an important role. fish cant see voodoo but they can smell the Gulp..


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

dakrat said:


> the dirty water plays an important role. fish cant see voodoo but they can smell the Gulp..


Completely agree. Just wish the gulp was more elastic but am sure they would suck up the juice as easy.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

good point ! water was dirty.:thumbsup:


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Water clarity has about 15% of that honestly, I use dark colors in muddy water often and have great success. Gulp has the smell which helps but presentation is a huge part of your bite vs. no bite reactions. I use DOA products and hammer the fish even when the water is nasty. Try using the DOA arkansas glow cal shad tail that has been the hot color for me since the water has turned to crap which has been pretty much all year...


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Soak your Voodoo shrimp in the gulp juice bags, problem solved. To be honest, the gulp shrimp has the least amount of "action" of all the shrimp I use, but it's got the best scent.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Ivarie said:


> Soak your Voodoo shrimp in the gulp juice bags, problem solved. To be honest, the gulp shrimp has the least amount of "action" of all the shrimp I use, but it's got the best scent.


I do this w/ all my soft baits I use....no use in letting the expensive scent go to waste...lol


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

Ivarie said:


> Soak your Voodoo shrimp in the gulp juice bags, problem solved. To be honest, the gulp shrimp has the least amount of "action" of all the shrimp I use, but it's got the best scent.


 thought about that. haven't done it yet. thanks !


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

another reason I am down on the voodoo, hook quality is terrible the plastic is good and the real life looks are good. They can be improved on. Live target has a new one out that looks better and won the Icast this year. Will let you know how they do when I get some in a couple of days.


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

the soaking will only work if the material can absorb it. if not, its only good for one cast. the Gulp is like a sponge.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

beachsceneguy said:


> another reason I am down on the voodoo, hook quality is terrible the plastic is good and the real life looks are good. They can be improved on. Live target has a new one out that looks better and won the Icast this year. Will let you know how they do when I get some in a couple of days.


They have beefed up the hooks on the vudu but from what I can see they won't be in stores until the current stock is gone. I also believe they're releasing a bigger/heavier one too


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

beachsceneguy said:


> another reason I am down on the voodoo, hook quality is terrible the plastic is good and the real life looks are good. They can be improved on. Live target has a new one out that looks better and won the Icast this year. Will let you know how they do when I get some in a couple of days.



They have beefed up the hooks on the vudu but from what I can see they won't be in stores until the current stock is gone. I also believe they're releasing a bigger/heavier one too


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Not only that but when I have had my voodoo mixed with other plastics they almost melt fir some reason. Any idea why?


----------



## dakrat (Apr 14, 2012)

Bigkidneys said:


> Not only that but when I have had my voodoo mixed with other plastics they almost melt fir some reason. Any idea why?


not sure why but the package on my Savage Shrimp mentioned "do not mix with PVC plastic lures".


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

dakrat said:


> the soaking will only work if the material can absorb it. if not, its only good for one cast. the Gulp is like a sponge.


 what I figured. certain plastics want absorb scent properly. That's why some scented baits don't have a good scent but have more plastic durability.


----------



## brianBFD (Sep 17, 2012)

Bigkidneys said:


> Not only that but when I have had my voodoo mixed with other plastics they almost melt fir some reason. Any idea why?


The folks that market the VUDU recently posted on their FB (Egret Baits) that there is a problem when mixing VUDU with other plastics. They suggest that you store them separate and not to even put them in a container that once held other plastics. As for adding scent to VUDU, the Pro Cure products really seem to work good with them.


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

brianbfd said:


> the folks that market the vudu recently posted on their fb (egret baits) that there is a problem when mixing vudu with other plastics. They suggest that you store them separate and not to even put them in a container that once held other plastics. As for adding scent to vudu, the pro cure products really seem to work good with them.


 pro cure does not stay on anything for long unless they have improved it, from my experience.


----------



## brianBFD (Sep 17, 2012)

You're right, but if you "slather" it on and get it all in between the legs and the tail joints it'll last for 5 or 6 casts.


----------

